# Icera Toilets



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Any thoughts or feedback? http://www.icerausa.com/cproduct.php?productID=28


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Never seen or heard of them... who carry those??


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Local mom and pop supply house.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Look nice but never heard of it.

"If you're reading this you have too much free time"


----------

